# Greyhound puppies turn 4 weeks old!



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

A quick pupdate....the Hoochie Boys turned four weeks old last week and went for their first vet visit. The vet was concerned that their development was behind...and mostly she's worried they might all have vision problems. She contacted a pediatric specialist (happened to be one of her teachers in vet school) and he advised that greyhound puppies can develop more slowly, so we're giving it a couple more weeks to see what happens.

They do seem to be catching up...they are starting some dominance play and are much more interactive with their environment.

Here's some pics!

Here's an older one when the boys were 3 1/2 weeks old. Our cats are shooting their feline death rays at the pups LOL (actually, that cats are quite good with the puppies and pretty much just ignore them)









Outside! The following pics are all on their one month birthday...









Starting to play...









Hoochie Mama helping her boy up the hill....


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Taking a break in his Mama's shadow









Surveying his world









Nom nom nom nom (they still prefer the Hoochie Mama buffet though)


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

All so cute makes me want a puppy, but just one you have your hands full!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow! They are adorable. Would never guess that they are Greyhounds though! They look so different as adults.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Sooo adorable!
Nessa


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh my goodness, they are adorable!!!!! Wish you were closer, I'd come steal one from you


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Aww, what cuties. I was going to say the same thing as MissMutt - I've never actually seen Greyhound puppies before, but they look very different from what I imagined! I actually thought they were born looking like mini-greys


----------



## tunisianswife (Aug 11, 2009)

thank you for sharing. I've never seen a greyhound pup before. I'm not sure what I was expecting...I guess I expected them to have longer legs or something. they are just precious and makes me want to just snuggle with them all.

I love how the one pup had 'all fours' in the chow! lol


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Really cute pups. It's kind of strange to see 4 weekers with such long legs. They look much older than their age.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

It's amazing how many people have never seen a Greyhound puppy. I of course being one of them. Thank you so much for allowing us all to learn and share some of your experiences with them and your family  They are ADORABLE!


----------

